# Any upcoming Concerts in Dubai?



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Just curious when Ramadan is over, what type of venues or concerts/shows are available in Dubai? Or what is a good website to browse this information? Thanks in advance


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/ should be a good start


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll be restarting the 'What to do in Dubai' thread shortly, so keep an eye on that.

Hopefully some decent events will be announced after Eid
-


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I hope Metallica comes back...


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tiesto to perform in Abu Dhabi - The Knowledge News - TimeOutAbuDhabi.com - Tiesto in AD 1 October 2010

SANDANCE by Nasimi Beach with Armand Van Helden, Chicane (Live), Ronin & Nesta and Zero 7 (DJ Set) - Nightlife Events - TimeOutDubai.com - 15 October 2010


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

newbie913 said:


> Tiesto to perform in Abu Dhabi - The Knowledge News - TimeOutAbuDhabi.com[/url] - Tiesto in AD 1 October 2010



Brilliant as he's never here, can't wait for that.

Really good interview with the man talking about his music here.






And here is a clip showing the the full extent of his skills.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Who is Tiesto?? I wish we had some real bands performing here instead of DJs (if that's what he is).
Anyone know if they're going to have the Desert Rock festival in 2011?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Brilliant as he's never here, can't wait for that.
> 
> Really good interview with the man talking about his music here.
> 
> YouTube - Tiesto Interview The Truth..



Hahahaha Brilliant!!


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I just heard that Linkin Park will be performing at the upcoming F1 race in Abu Dhabi Yas Circuit


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

We have our tickets for Tiesto already :clap2:


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Brilliant as he's never here, can't wait for that.
> 
> Really good interview with the man talking about his music here.
> 
> ...


How are people getting to abu dhabi and back.. car share anyone? I would rather drink and cannot drive just yet anyway!!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

How are people getting to abu dhabi and back.. car share anyone? I would rather drink and cannot drive just yet anyway!!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

vetteguy said:


> i just heard that linkin park will be performing at the upcoming f1 race in abu dhabi yas circuit


bingo!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Vetteguy said:


> I just heard that Linkin Park will be performing at the upcoming F1 race in Abu Dhabi Yas Circuit


How did I miss this?!! Linkin Park! Yay!! :whoo:


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> How did I miss this?!! Linkin Park! Yay!! :whoo:


For F1 ticket holders only though .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

bonk said:


> For F1 ticket holders only though .


Where's my rhythm stick...think it's about time someone really did hit you!  
Anyone got an extra ticket to the Grand Prix?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Where's my rhythm stick...think it's about time someone really did hit you!
> Anyone got an extra ticket to the Grand Prix?


Noooo ... ! Hitting me won't get you a ticket though


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

bonk said:


> Noooo ... ! Hitting me won't get you a ticket though


Does this mean you have a ticket?!! Hit me, hit me quick! 
Linkin Park and Kelis are performing...what sort of a line up is that?! A rock group and the Milkshake lady!!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Does this mean you have a ticket?!! Hit me, hit me quick!
> Linkin Park and Kelis are performing...what sort of a line up is that?! A rock group and the Milkshake lady!!


Not yet. I'm debating whether or not I want to spend 1500 dhs to see Linkin Park, or however much an F1 ticket costs. If I could find someone who likes F1 but not Linkin Park, now that could work ...

Milkshake lady? Kelis works at the diner?


----------



## Appletree (Dec 8, 2009)

Matt2234 said:


> Just curious when Ramadan is over, what type of venues or concerts/shows are available in Dubai? Or what is a good website to browse this information? Thanks in advance


Linkin Park are in Abu Dhabi in Nov 2010.....just confirmed today


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I will never understand how "DJ Blow me" or "Tiesto" or any other of these DJ's can make so much money for not doing anything......that's not music...
as Pamela said...REAL BANDS are the thing ! 

:focus:

just saw U2 in Moscow a few days ago....fantastic apart from the rain which heavily poured the whole evening !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lenochka said:


> I will never understand how "DJ Blow me" or "Tiesto" or any other of these DJ's can make so much money for not doing anything......that's not music...
> as Pamela said...REAL BANDS are the thing !
> 
> :focus:
> ...


Argh!!! My friend has just put up pictures on FB of the U2 concert in Instanbul that he went to recently!! 

And this one's for Bonk!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> I will never understand how "DJ Blow me" or "Tiesto" or any other of these DJ's can make so much money for not doing anything......that's not music...
> as Pamela said...REAL BANDS are the thing !
> 
> just saw U2 in Moscow a few days ago....fantastic apart from the rain which heavily poured the whole evening !



Supply and demand - lots of people are willing to pay to hear him so effectively it gets passed over to the artist. As for not being real music, it's not my cup of tea but it's no less skilled than a lot of bands. The Edge for example played very simple riffs through loads of delay, its a box that provides the anthemic U2 sound not the musicians.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Argh!!! My friend has just put up pictures on FB of the U2 concert in Instanbul that he went to recently!!


Argh indeed! I just been looking at U2 videos and pictures and concert schedule and flight special offers ... and my remaining credit card balance .



pamela0810 said:


> And this one's for Bonk!


Ah. I see. That's not an advertisement for McDonald's then .

Thanks ... I think. It's going to be hard for me to drink a milkshake for a while.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Supply and demand - lots of people are willing to pay to hear him so effectively it gets passed over to the artist. As for not being real music, it's not my cup of tea but it's no less skilled than a lot of bands. The Edge for example played very simple riffs through loads of delay, its a box that provides the anthemic U2 sound not the musicians.


Yes, I agree. Not my cup of tea, either, but there is actually a lot of skill involved in the production of the music. Many of the DJ's are way, way more skilled than some of the current pop artists, whose music has absolutely no creativity or originality, not to mention most of the artists sounds like they're singing out of their noses. Zzzzz


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I refered to REAL BANDS and Musicians and NOT to today's Pop Stars....


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Lenochka said:


> I refered to REAL BANDS and Musicians and NOT to today's Pop Stars....


Oh I totally agree. I'm a rock fan, although I do find a lot of rock music today lacks the soul, emotion, originality, of the bands and music from the 60's and 70's, eg. Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin. Guess I'm showing my age here


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nola said:


> Oh I totally agree. I'm a rock fan, although I do find a lot of rock music today lacks the soul, emotion, originality, of the bands and music from the 60's and 70's, eg. Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin. Guess I'm showing my age here


Well that's the only music I listen to as well, 60s to the 80s. Ask me anything about current music and I know nothing and quite frankly prefer it that way. Justin Bieber...C'mon!!! Also Taylor Swift....she has won so many awards and then put her up on stage to perform live and she was literally shrieking!!
I'm quite content listening to good ol' rock n roll!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Well that's the only music I listen to as well, 60s to the 80s. Ask me anything about current music and I know nothing and quite frankly prefer it that way. Justin Bieber...C'mon!!! Also Taylor Swift....she has won so many awards and then put her up on stage to perform live and she was literally shrieking!!
> I'm quite content listening to good ol' rock n roll!


Oh, I know, I can't stand either one. If I hear anything more about Justin Bieber I swear I'm gonna uke:

For the life of me, I cannot figure out why he is so popular. Good marketing I guess, but c'mon. And what's with the hair?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nola said:


> Oh, I know, I can't stand either one. If I hear anything more about Justin Bieber I swear I'm gonna uke:
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot figure out why he is so popular. Good marketing I guess, but c'mon. And what's with the hair?


Nola, click on the you tube video I have posted above and see what the people have written about Bieber! :rofl:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> I refered to REAL BANDS and Musicians and NOT to today's Pop Stars....


A lot of DJ's have more talent than REAL BANDS too, take my U2 example, six months learning the guitar and you'd be as proficient as The Edge. Linkin Park are as manufactured and have as much industry investment put into them as Britney, Shakira or any pop act.

It's all just selling apples and oranges, different flavours for different tastes but ultimately it's the same money coming in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Nola, click on the you tube video I have posted above and see what the people have written about Bieber! :rofl:


Guess I'm being thick, but I can't see the link you posted


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nola said:


> Guess I'm being thick, but I can't see the link you posted


Click on this...http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...any-upcoming-concerts-dubai-3.html#post364793
You'll see my post with the youtube video embedded, but I don't think it works, it gives you an option to watch it on youtube directly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> A lot of DJ's have more talent than REAL BANDS too, take my U2 example, six months learning the guitar and you'd be as proficient as The Edge. Linkin Park are as manufactured and have as much industry investment put into them as Britney, Shakira or any pop act.
> 
> It's all just selling apples and oranges, different flavours for different tastes but ultimately it's the same money coming in.


In general, I agree with you, which is one of the reasons the groups from the 60's and 70's were so much more authentic - it wasn't about the money then. I'm showing my age again, but in those days, when you bought an LP, almost every track on it was good. Nowadays the "artists" are under contract with the big music corporations and have to come up with songs in short order so they can produce them quickly. If you buy a CD, you are lucky to get more than 1 or 2 decent tracks on it

IMO, the bands with real talent are the ones that stay around a long time. In a few years, no one will have heard of Britney or some of the other rubbishy rock groups

Disagree with your comments about The Edge, though I don't think he is manufactured and is actually a skilled guitarist


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Click on this...http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...any-upcoming-concerts-dubai-3.html#post364793
> You'll see my post with the youtube video embedded, but I don't think it works, it gives you an option to watch it on youtube directly.


Oh, ok got it - I thought you meant you had posted a Justin bieber video


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

nola said:


> Disagree with your comments about The Edge, though I don't think he is manufactured and is actually a skilled guitarist


He's not a bad guitarist, obviously has an element of skill to be in the world's biggest band but he's no Jimmy Page or Hendrix. And when I say manufactured, I didn't mean it in the way a boy band is put together by managers via auditions but once a band is signed to a major label a whole team of people get assigned to polishing "the product." When you are U2 you choose rather than get told who to work with but they didn't bring Brian Eno in just to hang out with.

I was driving up to RAK the other day and Oasis' Whatever came on the radio. It was a nice drive and I was marvelling in what a piece of over production this record is. On the surface it's quite a simple song, Chorus x2 - 1st Verse - Chorus x 1 - 2nd Chorus - 2nd Verse - Chorus - 3rd Verse - Chorus x 2 - Outro Chorus x 2

Which is how Noel would have sat and penned it, strumming his guitar and working out the lyrics and chords. When even when he presented it to the rest of the band, they would have just worked out a simple drum beat, bassline that follows the chords and so on. And that would have been the total of their abilities.

When you listen to the finished product there are different bridges into each section of the song, gorgeous strings that pad then build and ease out lovenly after the cresendo, it's rammed full of all kinds of barely audible FX and drones and has the trademark Oasis over compression to give the guitars a proper rock loudness. In short there are more production ideas on this one song than on a lot of band's albums.

Now Noel wouldn't have went into the studio and said he wanted all this, he would have went in with it in demo form and said to the producer and engineer he wanted the same feeling as The Beatles - All You Need Is Love and Mott the Hoople's - All The Young Dudes. 

Because Oasis were the biggest band in the UK and possible Europe at the time, they would have got the best studio and best staff in to work it. I don't doubt Noel didn't sit there with the engineer saying what bits where good and bad during the process but it would have been the engineer and producer leading the proceedings, suggesting the strings, the drum changes, this type of reverb and so on - at the end of it more work and input than actually writing the lyrics and chords.

And this is what I mean by manufactuered. 120,000 people in Rio or Hamburg don't go crazy to Where The Streets Have No Name played live just because of the drummer, singer, bassist and guitarist. They are going crazy to the sound that is coming out the PA, which is designed by committee to be anthemic stadium rock.

Mmmm, music tech talk and I'm rambling  must get some work done.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

OK a bit more



nola said:


> from the 60's and 70's were so much more authentic


I don't deny where Floyd and Led Zep sit but you had throwaway pop, designed only to make money, then too. Berry Gordy famously stated he wanted Motown to churn out records like the Detriot car plants did. He didn't care much for his singers and knew just how much of a reign to keep Holland, Dozier and Holland (his producers) on, was all about the money but then but look how many amazing Motown tracks have stood the test of time.

The Crystals - And Then He Kissed Me, some backing singers and the genius that is Phil Spector with his multi-layered Wall Of Sound. Probably only thought it would be in the charts for 3 months and almost 50 years one it's still played and sounds amazing.

While we may have long forgotten or cared about the artists I think Britney's Toxic or Beyonce's Crazy In Love at least will still be around in the same way in the future. 99% of the other dross will have rightfully gone though.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

OMG! Mr. Rossi....Standing Ovation :clap2:! Few people know about music the way you've just described it and there are very few true musicians out there. So, what music do you really listen to and are you a musician?


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

I wouldn't mind going to see Lincoln Park but not for that kinda money and I'm not big on F1. Hopefully Metallica will come, would love to see them.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> So, what music do you really listen to and are you a musician?


Not a musician, I have a synth and a load of software on my computer but don't play, just into the production side of things. All just a hobby though, I'm not very good, lol 

I listent to loads and loads of house music, all kinds from soulful, jazzy house to tech-house and techno. Like a lot of other forms of dance music too but generally a bit more underground than the stuff you hear at Chi or Zinc. Apart from that love dub reggae and then all the classic stuff, Pink Floyd, The Who, The Doors, The Smiths, New Order, Bowie - loads of stuff really.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hunterz said:


> Maroon 5 Is Coming On 21st April 2011 Dubai Trade Center :clap2::rockon:


I'm full of glee...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> I'm full of glee...


Is Glee coming to Dubai?!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Is Glee coming to Dubai?!


don't you wish they were?!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> don't you wish they were?!


:clap2: :clap2: Oh yes I do!! :clap2: :clap2:

The Glee Club and also Red Hot Chilli Peppers (not together of course!  )


----------

